# [driver video fglrx] glxgears ridicule

## pathfinder

salut a tous,

depuis que je suis passe a gcc4.1.1, je n ai que des problemes,... c est un peu agacant... (emerge ne fait pas ce que je lui demande, un --tree ne simule plus mais lance un vrai emerge, qui n est que trop bizarre... bref, passons)

j ai suivi le tuto, recompile le noyau, mais si sur le poste de mon taff ca se passe bien, chez moi nvidia ne passe plus...

je ne peux plus utiliser nvidia sur xorg, mais nv maintenant, et c est pourri. j ai pourtant reemerge nvidia-drivers,etc..

mais la question est ici sur le poste du taff, avec une ATI radeon 300XL je crois...

voyez:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  $ eix ati-driver
> 
> * x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
> ...

 

puis ensuite:

 *Quote:*   

> $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fglrx                 392684  8 
> ...

 

pourtant:

 *Quote:*   

>  glxgears 
> 
> 686 frames in 5.0 seconds = 137.084 FPS
> 
> 620 frames in 5.0 seconds = 123.854 FPS
> ...

 

(et rien  d autre ne tourne... et j utilise fluxbox...)

bon, en bonus:

 *Quote:*   

> n string: 1.2
> 
> server glx extensions:
> 
>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
> ...

 

le direct rendering est OK.

je pige pas parce que avant de passer a gcc 4.1.1, j avais environ 10 fois ces valeurs...

voila le xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> # The Identifier line must be present
> ...

 

voila, il y avait un warning dans le startx: (EDIT)

 *Quote:*   

> II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep 19 2006 16:28:05
> 
> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.29.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-294118
> 
> (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
> ...

 

si vous voyez ce qu il peut y avoir, et si vous avez besoin d une autre info...

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

voilà mes 2 cents. Les cartes ATI on des drivers moisis pour GNU/Linux, et ça aide pas.

Mais elle n'utilise pas le CPU pour l'affichage (contrairement aux nvidia) donc leur résultat au glxgears est toujours nul, mais ça veut pas dire que ça tourne pas. Une Nvidia te sortira 6000 fps, mais ton CPU tourne à 100% (en gros elle est assistée ^^)

----------

## Magic Banana

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark.

On en a parlé il y a peu sur ce forum : lit à partir du dernier post de cette page pour plus de précisions et pour comparer les performances de ta carte à l'aide de PP Racer.

----------

## pathfinder

je sais que c est pas un benchmark, mais ca me donnait 1000 fps avec cette meme carte... avant de passer a gcc 4.1.1 (et le meme XORG modulaire)

et surtout: gdm ne plantait pas (en gros, tant avec mon PC nvidia et celui ATI, depuis que je suis passe a 4.1.1, gdm ne passse plus, et avec ATI, ici, startx passe, avec un warning... mais sur mon PC nvidia, ... plus rien...)

en gros gdm plante. 

les fps sont tres bas (avant, non)

j installe de suite ppracer... merci pour ce link, c est une chose de plus que j ai apprise!!!

----------

## El_Goretto

Répète après moi: glxgears n'est pas un benchmark, glxgears n'est pas un benchmark, glxgears n'est pas un benchmark...

Bon. Et d'une, on ne le répète jamais assez, hein la banane  :Wink: 

Ensuite: quand tu me dis que tu as le direct rendering OK, j'ai du mal à te croire, avec la version de driver que tu as, et celle de ton noyau.

Et pour finir: ouvre un thread pour chacun de tes problèmes. Sinon çà va devenir n'imp', et on a rarement envie de revenir aider dans un thread "fouilli".

----------

## blasserre

trop classe   :Cool: 

mais non boss, je br*nle pas les mouches, j'en suis au 7eme level de benchmark de ma CG   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pathfinder

je vois pas ce que tu veux dire par "version du kernel/ version de ATI/ et DRI Yes":

c etait pas bien cite dans mon ancien post, mais voila un peu plus proprement (et desole d etre fouilli):

 *Quote:*   

>  $ glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

il y a quelque chose que je ne sais pas? (question stupidement audacieuse, mais j espere que vous comprenez ce que j insinue)

bon, a part ca:

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark

(je continuerai demain)   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

je ne parlerai pas de gdm ni des autres problemes.

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, non, j'ai bouletté pour la version du noyau, fglrx 8.29.6 est indispensable pour un noyau 2.6.18, mais çà marche avec une version moins récente du noyau aussi...

[mode mauvaise foi on]

En même temps, j'ai dit que j'avais fu mal, pas que je ne te croyais pas du tout, hein... 

[/mode mauvaise foi off]

Ooooops  :Smile: 

Toutes mes confuses.   :Embarassed: 

Ceci dit, un vrai jeu est en effet le seul véritable test de non régression. En plus, çà permettait de mettre en évidence des bugs graphiques sur les vieux fglrx, que ne montre pas glxgears. Sinon tout à l'air nickel niveau ATI chez toi.

----------

## ultrabug

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [mode mauvaise foi on]
> 
> En même temps, j'ai dit que j'avais fu mal, pas que je ne te croyais pas du tout, hein... 
> 
> [/mode mauvaise foi off]

 

ROFL   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> (emerge ne fait pas ce que je lui demande, un --tree ne simule plus mais lance un vrai emerge, qui n est que trop bizarre... bref, passons)

 

Normal, "--tree", n'a jamais été fait pour simuler, c'est "-p" (raccourci de je crois --pretend, m'enfin j'utilise toujours la version courte car ... plus courte)

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Normal, "--tree", n'a jamais été fait pour simuler, c'est "-p" (raccourci de je crois --pretend, m'enfin j'utilise toujours la version courte car ... plus courte)

 

--pretend je confirme

----------

## pathfinder

oui mais "--tree implies --pretend" donc "adding --pretend to..."

exemple:

 *Quote:*   

>  sudo emerge -tuv ifl
> 
> Password:
> 
> >>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.
> ...

 

et le delire est qu il n incluait meme pas le pretend...

pas grave, on diverge du sujet...

donc pour ma carte ATI c est ok. (j ai pas de problemes d affichage de toutes facons)

et pour ce qui est ppracer... en plein ecran et le son a fond... euh... c etait chaud pour qu on me chope pas et que j aie le temps de voir l option correcte pour les fps...

je dirais que le sujet est clos, sauf pour cette remarque concernant un warning apres le startx:

 *Quote:*   

> II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep 19 2006 16:28:05
> 
> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.29.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-294118
> 
> (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
> ...

 

j aimerais comprendre car sur le poste avec nvidia il me met le meme message sauf que ca plante (couldn t start X on any display though displays were found... et il dit le meme truc de BusID... je vois pas du tout pourquoi ca fait ca maintenant... avant ca allait tout seul. a se demander si un truc n a pas change dans X apres un emerge world...)

le xorg.conf est poste sur le premier post.

et voici:

 *Quote:*   

> * x11-base/xorg-x11 
> 
>      Available versions:  [M]6.8.2-r8 [M]6.9.0-r3 7.0-r1 7.0-r1[1]  [M]7.1
> 
>      Installed:           7.0-r1
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Et alors c'est quoi ton score à PP Racer ? En FPS, pas en nombre de harengs !  :Laughing: 

----------

## pathfinder

concretement pour l emerge world avec l option -tuv:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -tuv world
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 10) sys-apps/man-pages-2.39 to /
> ...

 

c est TRES bizarre: il me demande meme pas mon avis. il ne fait pas une simulation. Et en plus, il n actualise que 10 paquets... (nspr, man pages, et je sais plus trop quoi, je l ai note car c etait pareil sur mon autre PC avec nvidia) ,alors qu en temps normal c est plutot 790 paquets... (oui ca parait beaucoup mais c est comme ca)

et si je fais:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -puv world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

ce qui me parait anormalement peu pour un emerge world sur MA machine...

c est gcc4.1.1 le responsable?  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh

what the F is that mess???"?!?!"?!

----------

## grosnours

emerge -tuv c'est --tree --update --verbose.

edit: --tree dans "man emerge".

```
       --tree (-t)

              Shows  the  dependency tree for the given target by indenting dependencies.  This is only really useful in combination with --emp-

              tytree or --update and --deep.
```

Si tu veux qu'il te donne la liste des packages que l'emerge compilerait, c'est -p (--pretend).

Si tu veux qu'il te donne la liste et qu'il te pose une question, c'est -a (--ask).

Le -u c'est pour update les pkg qui sont dans ton world et leurs dépendances directes.

Les -u et -D c'est pour update les pkg qui sont dans ton world et toutes les dépendances.

S'il n'y a rien à update, la liste est réduite à 0 pkg ... c'est normal.

```
# emerge -pvuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Ce qui est très bizarre, c'est que tu aies passé tellement de temps sous Gentoo sans l'avoir remarqué.

----------

## grosnours

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je dirais que le sujet est clos, sauf pour cette remarque concernant un warning apres le startx:
> 
>  *Quote:*   II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep 19 2006 16:28:05
> 
> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.29.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-294118
> ...

 

Tu n'aurais pas deux sorties VGA/DVI par hasard ?

 *Quote:*   

> et voici:
> 
>  *Quote:*   * x11-base/xorg-x11 
> 
>      Available versions:  [M]6.8.2-r8 [M]6.9.0-r3 7.0-r1 7.0-r1[1]  [M]7.1
> ...

 

emerge --sync et emerge -uD world, xorg-7.1 est stable maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

 *Quote:*   

> c est TRES bizarre: il me demande meme pas mon avis. il ne fait pas une simulation. Et en plus, il n actualise que 10 paquets... (nspr, man pages, et je sais plus trop quoi, je l ai note car c etait pareil sur mon autre PC avec nvidia) ,alors qu en temps normal c est plutot 790 paquets... (oui ca parait beaucoup mais c est comme ca) 

 

il te met pas tous tes 790 paquets installés car emerge -tup world c'est juste pour savoir les paquets à mettre à jour

si tu veux recompiler tous tes paquets il faut rajouter l'option -e

d'ailleurs pour les mises à jour je te conseille d'utiliser -DN en plus de tes options  :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

bon stop 

en vrac

gros nours:

emerge -tuvDN world, est en fat emerge -tuvpDN world car le p est sous entendu

c est pourquoi je l utlisiais pas.

je sais tres bien que -a c est -ask et que -puv c est la simu (je dirais que c est le premier truc que j ai appris).

ce que je dis, ce que je dis, c est que -t => -p

et ca a toujours - je repete- TOUJOURS ete comme ca.

Et je preferais l utiliser car en plus il me montrait toutes les dependances qu il allait rellement installer, car je traquais sans cesse cette foutue QT qui voulait se glisser des que je faisais une install.

Je suis pas fou pardi.

Je sais tout ca.

Mais MAINTENANT, il ne me dit meme plus "These are the packages I would merge, in reverse order". Il en prend 10 suivant ej sais pas quel critere et il se met a downgrader ou upgrader un peu bizarrement...

Pour ce qui est de XORG, c est justement ca qui est tres curieux depuis que je suis passe a gcc-4.1.1 en suivant scrupuleusement le tuto:

j etais en 7.1 qui est stable. tant sur le pc-boulot que chez moi.

De meme que CAIRO, qui etait en 1.2.4 et a regresse en 1.0.4 (et si je reemerge world dans la foulee avec les memes options sans autre manip, il remet cairo 1.2.4)

je n ai rien fait a part cet emerge -e world du tuto...

C est tout ca qui est tres bizarre.

gdm qui plante, des applications comme fakenes, wine, et autres qui plantent a la compilation...

Regarde pour preuve mon emerge --info: le dernier sync a ete fait:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
> ...

 

ce qui veut dire que XORG devrait etre marque stable (et bien sur, j ai update-eix... a chaque fois que je sync...)

nykos, je fais generalement un 

emerge -tuvDN world, ca m allait tres bien jusqu a present... j avoue que l option e je ne la comprend pas trop bien...

et je crois que c est elle la responsable de toutes ces bizarreries.

Gros nours: pour la sortie DVI/RGB, tu as surement raison, c est une machine assez recente, je  n  ai qu un seul ecran, mais ca serait l explication?

j y aurais jamais pense!

Desole si je suis un peu vener, mais ma journee a ete pourrie, et j ai l impression que vous croyez pas du tout ce qui se passse....

je me demande si c est pas cet overlay de XGL COFFEE qui a mis son caca, ou cet emerge -e..... du tuto qui a fait capoter la chose...

en tout cas, depuis que je suis passse a 4.1.1, je suis dans la crrrrrrrrrr.

Est on d accord sur ce point:

emerge -tuvDN world apres emerge --sync me donnera une liste exhaustive (v) de toutes les dependances entre les paquets que j ai (-tree), pour les actualiser (-u) de facon profonde (-D) en gardant tout le systeme coherent et s il le faut en recreant les liens necessaires (-N).

Si je suis satisfait de cette liste, (essayez chez vous, vous verrez que ca fait rien), je peux 

emerge -auvDN wolrd ou emerge -uvDN world et voila.

Ici, ca passe pas.

Ca me donne pas de liste.

Ca compile m inporte quoi n importe comment en downgradant des trucs qui devraient pas l etre.

Ca foire sur quelques paquets (wine, fakenes, ...)

GDM ne passe plus

Suivant ma machine, soit je ne peux plus utiliser le driver nvidia (recompile, kernel aussi) mais je dois revenir aux prestations pourries de nv, soit j ai un WARNING, mais ca passe, sachant que gdm ne marche plus non plus et qu il a fait des choses tres bizarres....

Je suis completement pomme.

Desole d etre un peu irrite, mais j ai bel et bien lu la doc et je crois que je l utlisais a bon essient (jamais su comment ca s ecrivait, ca) (escient?essien?)

J espere que vous verrez quelque chose de logique dans toutes cette melasse.

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ce que je dis, ce que je dis, c est que -t => -p
> 
> et ca a toujours - je repete- TOUJOURS ete comme ca.

 

bug #151250 :

 *Quote:*   

> between portage-2.1.2_pre2-r7 and -r8 the --tree option stopped implying
> 
> --pretend.  is this intended behaviour?
> 
> ------- Comment #2 From Alec Warner 2006-10-13 18:59 PST [reply] -------
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> a bon essient (jamais su comment ca s ecrivait, ca) (escient?essien?) 

 

Wiktionnaire  :Wink: 

----------

## grosnours

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> gros nours:
> 
> emerge -tuvDN world, est en fat emerge -tuvpDN world car le p est sous entendu

 

Non il ne l'est pas. Je t'invite à ce sujet à lire ceci (extrait de man emerge, déjà collé ci-dessus):

```
       --tree (-t)

              Shows the dependency tree for the given target by indenting dependencies.  This is only really useful in combination with --emptytree or --update and --deep.
```

 *Quote:*   

> ... blabla sans intérêt ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Et je preferais l utiliser car en plus il me montrait toutes les dependances qu il allait rellement installer, car je traquais sans cesse cette foutue QT qui voulait se glisser des que je faisais une install.

 

C'est également le cas d'un simple "emerge -pv". Pour t'en convaincre, il te suffit de taper un "emerge -pv php" sur une machine n'ayant aucun package en rapport avec php/apache.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais MAINTENANT, il ne me dit meme plus "These are the packages I would merge, in reverse order". Il en prend 10 suivant ej sais pas quel critere et il se met a downgrader ou upgrader un peu bizarrement...

 

Tu dois avoir un problème car ...

```
# emerge -pvt x11-terms/aterm

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/aterm-0.4.2-r11  USE="-cjk" 237 kB 

Total size of downloads: 237 kB
```

 *Quote:*   

> ... blabla sans aucun intérêt ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Regarde pour preuve mon emerge --info: le dernier sync a ete fait:
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> ...

 

Je t'invite à consulter le fichier /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/ChangeLog ainsi que la GWN du 09/10/2006 (http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20061009-newsletter.xml) afin d'y découvrir la date du marquage stable d'Xorg-7.1 .

 *Quote:*   

> Gros nours: pour la sortie DVI/RGB, tu as surement raison, c est une machine assez recente, je  n  ai qu un seul ecran, mais ca serait l explication?
> 
> j y aurais jamais pense!

 

Oui, il y a de grandes chances pour qu'Xorg détecte la deuxième sortie et t'informe que tu n'as rien configuré à ce sujet.

 *Quote:*   

> je me demande si c est pas cet overlay de XGL COFFEE qui a mis son caca, ou cet emerge -e..... du tuto qui a fait capoter la chose...

 

Je penche pour une mise à jour de portage (probablement suite à ta tentative d'installer Xgl) de 2.1 (où -t impliquait -p) à ta version actuelle en ~ (où -t n'implique plus -p).

 *Quote:*   

> Est on d accord sur ce point:
> 
> emerge -tuvDN world apres emerge --sync me donnera une liste exhaustive (v) de toutes les dependances entre les paquets que j ai (-tree), pour les actualiser (-u) de facon profonde (-D) en gardant tout le systeme coherent et s il le faut en recreant les liens necessaires (-N).

 

Un "emerge -avutDN world" te donnera la liste des packages [-a] à mettre à jour (soit parce qu'ils sont dans ton world et qu'une mise à jour est disponible [-u], soit parce qu'il s'agit d'une dépendance d'un package présent dans dans ton world et qu'une mise à jour est disponible [-D], soit parce qu'il s'agit d'un package dont les flags USE ont changé depuis la dernière compilation [-N]) en créant un "arbre de dépendance" [-t], en listant les flags USE définis et définissables [-v] et en te demandant si tu veux les compiler [-a].

Je parle évidemment des "verts" puisque les "bleus" ne sont pas compilés (enfin chez moi, chez toi ça a l'air d'être une autre réalité).

 *Quote:*   

> Si je suis satisfait de cette liste, (essayez chez vous, vous verrez que ca fait rien), je peux 
> 
> emerge -auvDN wolrd ou emerge -uvDN world et voila.

 

Signalons qu'un "emerge -a..." suivi d'un <enter> est préférable à un "emerge -p..." suivi d'un "emerge -..." puisque les dépendances ne sont calculées qu'une seule fois (cfr. Gentoo Handbook ou documentation en ligne sur Portage, je ne me souviens plus vraiment).

 *Quote:*   

> Ici, ca passe pas.
> 
> Ca me donne pas de liste.
> 
> Ca compile m inporte quoi n importe comment en downgradant des trucs qui devraient pas l etre.

 

Serais-tu passé de ~x86 à x86 ou ~amd64 à amd64 ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ca foire sur quelques paquets (wine, fakenes, ...)

 

Colle les erreurs ainsi que les flags USE des packages en question.

 *Quote:*   

> GDM ne passe plus

 

Idem.

 *Quote:*   

> Suivant ma machine, soit je ne peux plus utiliser le driver nvidia (recompile, kernel aussi) mais je dois revenir aux prestations pourries de nv, soit j ai un WARNING, mais ca passe, sachant que gdm ne marche plus non plus et qu il a fait des choses tres bizarres....

 

emerge nvidia-drivers && modprobe nvidia && eselect opengl set nvidia && startx

Edit: corrections diverses.

----------

## ghoti

 *grosnours wrote:*   

>  *pathfinder wrote:*   gros nours:
> 
> emerge -tuvDN world, est en fat emerge -tuvpDN world car le p est sous entendu 
> 
> Non il ne l'est pas. Je t'invite à ce sujet à lire ceci (extrait de man emerge, déjà collé ci-dessus):

 

Nuance : il ne l'est plus depuis portage-2.1.2_pre2-r7 (voir mon post ci-dessus)  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

Je tiens à préciser aussi que l'option -e du emerge est faite pour recompiler tous les paquets "comme neuf", c'est pour ça qu'il t'en proposait tellement.

Cette option est marquée dans le tuto d'update de gcc pour pouvoir utiliser les dernières améliorations de gcc dans tous les paquets qui étaient déjà installés.

Ton dernier sync date du 5 octobre, je pense que tu peux refaire un sync car le 5 octobtre xorg 7.1 n'était pas encore en stable chez moi (sauf p-e si tu es en ~)

----------

## grosnours

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *grosnours wrote:*    *pathfinder wrote:*   gros nours:
> 
> emerge -tuvDN world, est en fat emerge -tuvpDN world car le p est sous entendu 
> 
> Non il ne l'est pas. Je t'invite à ce sujet à lire ceci (extrait de man emerge, déjà collé ci-dessus): 
> ...

 

Il n'y est pas non plus dans portage-2.1.1-r1 (amd64), dernière version stable à l'heure actuelle.

----------

## ghoti

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Il n'y est pas non plus dans portage-2.1.1-r1 (amd64), dernière version stable à l'heure actuelle.

 

C'est plutôt étonnant puisque cette version date du 30/09/2006 et que la modification a été apportée le 9/10/2006   :Confused: 

Voir http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/portage/main/trunk/bin/emerge?rev=4726&view=log

Mais j'avoue que je ne peux rien affirmer d'autre vu que j'utilise toujours "-p" de manière explicite (les trucs "implicites", ça va, ça vient ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## pathfinder

MERCI POUR TOUTES CES REPONSES!!!!

Alors voilà:

Newsletter:

 *Quote:*   

> The Gentoo X11 team plans to stabilize X.Org 7.1 for x86 and amd64 on or after Thursday, 12 October. The lack of binary driver support previously held up this release, but Nvidia and ATI released compatible versions that are now marked stable on both architectures.

 

Donc grosnours tu avais raison, mais nykos aussi! J avais pas fait gaffe que j avais passé en package.keywords pour xorg (un peu surprenant/novice de ma part de ne pas y avoir pensé)

ca s explique donc tr bien.

Après, grosnours, comme a relevé si superbement ghoti, (merci!), -tree n implique plus -pretend...

Mea maxima culpa, surpris de cette chose (et comme j avais lu que gcc etait un changement majeur qui me faisait un peu peur), j ai de suite attribué cette différence a gcc: et non, c est bien la version de portage qui a amené ces changements! J ai pas pensé à chercher de ce côté là (dernièrement, il y a souvent un update dans portage, je pensais pas qu il y aurait "tant" de changements (mea culpa, mea culpa). Désormais, j utiliserai les options EXPLICITES comme l a suggéré ghoti.

Parcontre, le man de emerge, avant, disait la meme chose: quand tu cites le man avec l option -tree, c est vrai qu il ne cite pas le --pretend qui avant venait implicitement... mais je crois qu avant dans le man, c etait le cas: encore une fois,  c est une boulette de ma part de supposer que les man ne bougent pas. je viens de voir que le man emerge date de decembre 2005, et moi, j avais lu "juste" ce dont j avais besoin il y a longtemps pour emerge, je voulais une utilisation assez directe, je pensais pas que ca evoluerait autant. Je relis donc de ce pas cette page et dorénavant je commencerai par là. (no comments)

Wiktionnaire: escient.  :Very Happy:  (c'était mon second choix! crotttttte!)

Grosnours, pour ce qui est de -ask, je ne le savais pas du tout. Je n avais pas vraiment fait attention à la phrase "Calculating dependencies" car je pensais qu une fois calculées, il n y avait pas besoin de le refaire... :-/ c est pourquoi je faisais un 

emerge -pv eterm puis emerge -v eterm au lieu d un emerge -pv eterm et emerge -av eterm...

 :Wink: 

maintenant je ferai un emerge -ptv eterm puis emerge -av eterm  :Very Happy: 

Et en effet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # emerge -pv php
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

c est vrai que -tree n apporte rien dans ce cas. c est un changement car avant, je me rappelle que pour skype, -pv ne me montrait pas la librairie qt qui allait ëtre installée (à cause de arts dans les USE) tandis que -tv si le faisait. Maintenant, ca donne la meme chose...

Je relis de ce pas le manuel sur emerge (je comprends pas tout, c est un peu dommage) ainsi que le Guideline pour corriger le titre du topic, et je ne parlerai pas des autres problemes, histoire de ne pas diverger et rester dans les normes. 

Merci encore a Ghoti, Grosnours, nykos, et magicbanana. je comprenais rien à ce qui se passait.

j essaierai maintenant de faire un peu le tri dans mes paquets et je ferai un sync puis verrai ce que ca donne. et relire le manuel de emerge car il y a des choses qui m ont échappé depuis... beaucoup trop  :Sad: 

au sujet des autres erreurs, peu à peu. et dans d autres posts.

----------

## pathfinder

euh... je suis confus: c est idiot, mais voilà:

 *Quote:*   

> J avais pas fait gaffe que j avais passé en package.keywords pour xorg (un peu surprenant/novice de ma part de ne pas y avoir pensé)
> 
> ca s explique donc tr bien. 

 

Déjà, on dit j'étais passé à ...

Et ensuite, ... ca avait pas trop de sens, et c est plutôt ça l expication:

package.mask:

 *Quote:*   

> >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99
> 
> >=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1
> 
> >=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1
> ...

 

Vraiment désolé. Entre mes 3 machines (j ai aussi un portable) je me suis lié les pinceaux et j ai confondu un peu tout ce que j avais fait (chaque PC est différent)

et c est vrai que qnad ati ne passait plus (cet été avec xorg 7.1, j avais masqué pour que fglrx passe)

Je ne savais pas que c était passé en stable. Quand vous avez dit cela, je me suis rappelé (et j ai confondu l info) que nvidia lui, a mis un petit peu plus de temps à mettre ses drivers au point, mais qu une fois passait en ~ sur ma machine à la masion (nvidia), ca marchait également.

Maintenant il est grand temps de regarder tous ces fichiers, et sachant que xorg 7.1 est devenu stable et que les drivers nvidia et ATI sont ok pour 7.1, je dois faire le ménage.

L emerge -e world a dû en effet être un peu dérouté par tout ca.

Je dois y aller plus pas à pas et je rectifierai tout ça. 

Meric pour m aider à comprendre.

----------

## pathfinder

Et en effet, après un emerge --sync, après rectifier mon /etc/make,conf en commentant l overlay de xgl (nb: j ai jamais tenté l install) et en commentant les lignes du package.mask, tout a l air mieux:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # emerge -ptuvDN world
> 
> >>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.
> ...

 

je regarderai chez moi en faisant attention aux modifs de -tree et les paquets stables.

----------

## pathfinder

@ghoti:

je sais que le titre du topic est pourri et qu il n a rien a voir, mais je mets quoi?

en fait, je pensais que tous mes problemes venaient du passsage a gcc, mais c etait trop vaste.

alors comme j ai vu que gdm plantait sur mes 2 configs, et j ai vu un warning commun a mes 2 configs, et qu en tentant glxgears les chiffres etaient "anormalement" bas (ce qui m etonne encore, c est que il y a 10 jours, ces memes chiffres etaient 10 fois plus gros et la seule difference etait au niveau du passage a gcc)

GLXGEARS N EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

GLXGEARS N EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

GLXGEARS N EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

GLXGEARS N EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

GLXGEARS N EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

GLXGEARS N EST PAS UN BENCHMARK

 :Very Happy: 

je viens de voir qu il y a du monde qui vient de poster aussi ce truc

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508092-highlight-glxgears.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482132-highlight-glxgears.html

----------

## pathfinder

c est pas encore ca:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (37 of 39) media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r8 to /
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/smpeg-0.4.4-gtkm4.patch.bz2'
> ...

 

En effectuant des recherches, voilà:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151577

cependant, il y est dit:

 *Quote:*   

> In the ebuild change 
> 
> WANT_AUTOCONF="latest"
> 
> WANT_AUTOMAKE="latest"
> ...

  mais moi, ca, je pige pas...  :Sad: 

il s agit de quel fichier?

et puis, je fais quoi après? 

1/ emerge --resume world

2/ emerge -ptuvDN world (il refera tout? ou il fera simplement ceux qu il n a pas finis? avant, il partait de la ou ca avait plante, mais maintenant, je sais pas trop ce qu il fait...)

3/ emerge --skipfirst --resume world

merci encore. 

et j accepte vos suggestions pour un titre correct a ce topic...

"bordel general dans la machine suite a passage a gcc 4.1.1 et utilisateur tres tres tres mauvais"

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> @ghoti:
> 
> je sais que le titre du topic est pourri et qu il n a rien a voir, mais je mets quoi?

 

 :Laughing:  Content de voir que ma signature en fait réagir au moins un !  :Laughing: 

En réalité, elle ne te vise pas particulièrement : j'en avais simplement marre de recopier le lien vers les conventions chaque fois qu'un titre était mal formaté  :Wink: 

Ton titre est conforme mais si tu estimes que ton problème est finalement (résolu), il serait bon de l'indiquer  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Ah ben non, c'est pas encore résolu  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> il s agit de quel fichier?

 

Il s'agit de l'ebuild : /usr/portage/media-libs/smpeg/smpeg-0.4.4-r8.ebuild.

Tu le copies dans /usr/local/portage/media-libs/smpeg/smpeg-0.4.4-r8.ebuild

Tu modifies les deux lignes comme indiqué puis tu exécutes :

```
cd /usr/local/portage/media-libs/smpeg/

ebuild smpeg-0.4.4-r8.ebuild digest
```

Puis tu lances emerge -uDN world (pas besoin de "-p" ni de "-t") : il installera ce qui reste à installer ...

----------

## PabOu

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Grosnours, pour ce qui est de -ask, je ne le savais pas du tout. Je n avais pas vraiment fait attention à la phrase "Calculating dependencies" car je pensais qu une fois calculées, il n y avait pas besoin de le refaire... :-/ c est pourquoi je faisais un 
> 
> emerge -pv eterm puis emerge -v eterm au lieu d un emerge -pv eterm et emerge -av eterm...
> 
> ;)
> ...

 Non, je crois que tu as mal compris. À partir du moment ou tu fais "-a", tu ne dois plus faire l'étape avec le "-p".

Le "-a", c'est la même chose que "-p" avec une petite différence : après avoir affiché ce qu'il veut emerger, il te propose de l'emerger directement. Résultat, tu ne dois plus taper la commande "emerge -v" (sans le -p) après. Ce que Grosnours à voulu te dire c'est que avec "-a", tu ne tapes qu'une seule fois la commande emerge, et avec "-p", tu la tapes 2 fois, et à chaque fois, il recalcule une nouvelle fois les dépendances/toutca. Si tu ne dois lancer qu'une fois cette commande, grace à "-a", il va garder la liste en mémoire et ne devra plus la calculer.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> [blablabla]
> 
> c est vrai que -tree n apporte rien dans ce cas. c est un changement car avant, je me rappelle que pour skype, -pv ne me montrait pas la librairie qt qui allait ëtre installée (à cause de arts dans les USE) tandis que -tv si le faisait. Maintenant, ca donne la meme chose...

 Et bien, soit tu dois avoir des problèmes de mémoire, soit tu as du avoir des problèmes de vue (ou une version boguée de portage) à un moment. (ou bien tu as rajouté le flag arts entre les 2 commandes..... ou tu as testé la commande sur 2 machines différentes et l'une avait pas le flag ou avait déjà QT... la liste est longue :P)

----------

## pathfinder

ok PabOu pour -a. C est clair maintenant. Pour skype,... euh... disons que la liste est longue  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :O 

@ghoti: 

pourquoi le copier dans /usr/local/,...?

c est necessaire comme endroit pour le digest?

je peux pas l editer directement?

parce que voila:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis ~ # ls -l /usr/local/
> 
> total 1
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  72 Feb 14  2006 bin
> ...

 

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-libs/smpeg/  ?

et je fais ce que tu me dis?

----------

## pathfinder

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

>        digest Creates a digest file for the package in /usr/portage/[category]/[package]/files/.  This digest file lists the md5sums of all the files found in the SRC_URI.  If  the  fetched
> 
>               source of the package is corrupt/bogus in some way, the md5sum will catch this.
> 
> 

 

pardon, je cherchais dans le man de emerge, j ai de la merde dans les yeux, je regardais pas le bon manuel :H

je crée donc, à partir d un presque-bon-fichier, un fichier que je vais modifier, puis je me place dans le path, et je crée l ebuild.

Est ce nécessaire le chemin que tu m as donné?

EDIT2:

 *Quote:*   

>  The temporary build directory normally contains the extracted source  files  as
> 
>               well  as  a  possible  "install  image"  (all the files that will be merged to the local filesystem or stored in a package).

 

il en faut donc un temporaire, mais faut il celui là?

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> @ghoti: 
> 
> pourquoi le copier dans /usr/local/,...?
> 
> c est necessaire comme endroit pour le digest?
> ...

 

Parce que si tu édites directement l'ebuild officiel, il sera écrasé au prochain sync.

La méthode que je décris est cette des overlays. 

Tu peux mettre la copie ailleurs que dans /usr/local mais tu dois modifier en conséquence ta variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY dans /etc/make.conf ...

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-libs/smpeg/  ?
> 
> et je fais ce que tu me dis?

 

Affirmatif  :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

ok c est coooool

alors voilà pour le moment:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis ~ # vi /etc/make.conf
> 
> atlantis ~ # mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-libs/smpeg/
> 
> atlantis ~ # cp /usr/portage/media-libs/smpeg/smpeg-0.4.4-r8.ebuild  /usr/local/portage/media-libs/smpeg/smpeg-0.4.4-r8.ebuild
> ...

 

Je suppose que Manifest ca dit entre autres que c est cet ebuild qu il faudra considérer maintenant non? car à chaque --sync, il devra avoir un "lien" vers cette modif, non? (si j imagine, en gros je fais comme si cet ebuild etait dans un overlay, et qu il le prendra pour faire les installations, ok, mais comment il fera s il y a des changements majeurs entre les nouveaux ebuilds de smpeg et celui ci? et comment il sait que c est celui la qu il doit prendre? c est manifest qui fait ca?

une dernière chose, j ai un autre doute:

à mon PORTDIR_OVERLAY:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/sci"

```

je dois y ajouter /usr/local   tout court? comme ca:?

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/sci /usr/local"
```

EDIT:

en rouge: ca voudrait dire que je ne dois rien faire d autre...

cependant, mon /etc/make.conf a pas cette ligne dans son PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

je la mets manuellement?

i.e.:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/sci /usr/local/portage"
```

?

----------

## grosnours

Le manifest est un fichier qui recense tous les fichiers (ebuilds et patchs) d'un package et leurs hash md5,sha1,sha256,etc afin d'assurer l'intégrité de ces fichiers.

Le digest fait la même chose mais au niveau d'un ebuild (et de ses patchs).

Si tu modifies un ebuild directement dans le tree portage (ie: /usr/portage par défaut), portage t'insultera lorsque tu feras appel à cet ebuild car le digest et le manifest n'ont pas les mêmes hash que le fichier actuel.

La solution est de créer un overlay où tu places tes ebuilds modifiés et leur digest. Tu indiques à portage qu'il doit prendre en compte cet overlay avec la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY du make.conf. A version égale (ie: smpeg-0.4.4-r :Cool: , un ebuild d'un overlay a priorité sur un ebuild de base (enfin ça j'ai jamais vu de doc à ce sujet, mais le contraire serait idiot).

Les ebuilds d'un tel overlay ne se mettent évidemment pas à jour avec un "emerge --sync".

La ligne en rouge t'indique qu'ebuild a compris qu'il s'agissait d'un overlay malgré qu'il ne soit pas repris comme tel dans le make.conf, en principe tu dois comprendre ça comme "ça serait bien d'ajouter ce path à PORTDIR_OVERLAY".

Pour le problème d'smpeg, je l'ai eu hier, j'ai simplement maské cette version et emerge la 0.4.4-r7 en attendant la correction du r8.

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> ]mais comment il fera s il y a des changements majeurs entre les nouveaux ebuilds de smpeg et celui ci? et comment il sait que c est celui la qu il doit prendre? 

 

S'il y a un changement dans l'arbre officiel, la version sera incrémentée.

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Si tu modifies un ebuild directement dans le tree portage (ie: /usr/portage par défaut), portage t'insultera lorsque tu feras appel à cet ebuild car le digest et le manifest n'ont pas les mêmes hash que le fichier actuel.

 

Oui m'enfin on pourrait forcer le digest dans l'arbre officiel aussi !  :Wink: 

La vraie raison c'est l'écrasement résultant d'un emerge --sync

 *Quote:*   

> A version égale (ie: smpeg-0.4.4-r, un ebuild d'un overlay a priorité sur un ebuild de base (enfin ça j'ai jamais vu de doc à ce sujet, mais le contraire serait idiot).

 

Pas vraiment trouvé de doc non plus, sauf ce passage sur le wiki, confirmant le principe :

 *Quote:*   

> Now we can copy over the old ebuild to the new location:
> 
> cp /usr/portage/net-irc/xchat/xchat-2.0.8.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-irc/xchat/xchat-2.0.9.ebuild
> 
> You can keep the same name, if you want. In this case, the overlayed ebuild will take precedence over main one. This is useful if you want to change the way portage compiles some package, but without incrementing the version number. 

 

----------

## pathfinder

ok c est cool vos explications

j ai pigé.

j inclus donc ceci dans le make.conf

ce qui me derange, c est qu a force, on finit par personnaliser tellement son systeme qu on en oublie les modifs, et si on est neuneu on se fait la picha un lio. (c est de l espagnol)

tu as surement raison, je devrais oublier cet ebuild, masquer, et attendre le patch.

ou sinon, je devrais rester vigilant au patch et le virer des que le probleme est resolu. non?

en tout cas, merci, les explications sont tres claires.

----------

## pathfinder

decidement,...

emerge -uvDN world (alors qu il ne lui restait que 2 paquets)

a voulu recompiler 4 paquets (ca me choque pas trop, cf dependances)

mais il a planté sur openoffice:

 *Quote:*   

> g++ -O -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN' -shared -Wl,-soname -Wl,libicuio.so.26 -o libicuio.so.26.0 locbund.o loccache.o ufile.o ufmt_cmn.o uprintf.o uprntf_p.o uscanf.o uscanf_p.o uscanset.o ustdio.o sprintf.o sprntf_p.o sscanf.o sscanf_p.o ustream.o -L../../common -licuuc -L../../data/out -L../../stubdata -licudata -L../../i18n -licui18n -lpthread -lm 
> 
> rm -f libicuio.so.26 && ln -s libicuio.so.26.0 libicuio.so.26
> 
> rm -f libicuio.so && ln -s libicuio.so.26.0 libicuio.so
> ...

 

sniff...

----------

## pathfinder

et de toutes facons...:

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge --resume --skipfirst world 
> 
> *** Resuming merge...
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r8 to /
> ...

 

je veux mon doudou!!!!

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> mais il a planté sur openoffice:

 

Pourquoi te casses-tu la tête avec openoffice ? 

Prend openoffice-bin : c'est bien plus simple (sauf si tu as des exigences bien spéciales  :Wink:  )

----------

## grosnours

Quand tu copies un ebuild, vérifie que tu copies aussi les fichiers dont il dépend.

----------

